# Chateau De Bois BE July 2014



## darbians (Nov 2, 2014)

Last use was a restaurant and it was for sale at what I think is a bargain price.
This place is pristine. Was a bit of wary outside even though it was dark, we could see lights on and was wandering if it was the right building. Once inside we thought we saw PIRs and then some sensor buzzing at the kitchen door. We realised it was the motor for the automated door. 
So we evntually calmed down and grabbed a few shots.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





Hope you enjoyed you can find a few more on my site Chateau De Bois​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 2, 2014)

DAMN. This is fantastic. Never seen or heard of this one! All shots are great but i love 2, 4 and 5! Top work as per usual


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2014)

Lovely place, fabulous shots


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2014)

Really nice as usual!


----------



## darbians (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys and girls. No decay but who cares when its this nice!!


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 2, 2014)

Holy cow!! What a place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow thats posh! superb shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## RichPDG (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow this place is full of want! Looks mint!


----------



## darbians (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks again. 
It was mint apart from a bit of cat pooh on the floor.
I think it has been sold now tho.


----------



## Red Mole (Nov 2, 2014)

Fantastic! Hope you wiped your feet before you went in though!


----------



## brickworx (Nov 2, 2014)

Stunner! Absolutely beautiful, great photos too. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Big C (Nov 2, 2014)

Always a bonus when your name pops up, just brilliant as per usual.
Thank you


----------



## luketovey (Nov 3, 2014)

Excellent pictures! Think I need to start exploring more!


----------



## forker67 (Nov 3, 2014)

erm....WOW!...coooool find.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, It's an alright derp I suppose. 

...This has to be one of the most stunning locations I've ever seen. I'd take this over any industrial or medical porn any day! Your photographs are just fantastic architectural photography. 

Thank you for sharing such an epic location!


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 3, 2014)

Very nice indeed.I wonder who is tending the flowers on the staircase in the opening photo.


----------



## darbians (Nov 3, 2014)

Big thanks to you all for the kind words. The flowers are fake.


----------

